# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business - Online: Earn Bitcoin With Your Website

## Bungeebones

BungeeBones.com is a combination of two older web advertising systems (link exchange and web directory) that adds an Adwords type competitve-bidding-for-position feature that rewards participants with Bitcoin.

----------


## Working Poor

I thought bit coin was dead.

----------


## Bungeebones

> I thought bit coin was dead.


You must be talking about the Mt Gox thingy right? Thinking Bitcoin is dead because of Mt Gox is like saying the Federal Reserve Note is dead because of AIG or Lehman Bros.

If the Mt Gox collapse had happened a year ago (it actually did collapse but they recovered) then it would be a different story for Bitcoin. Now there are many other exchanges, ATMs, and a vibrant LocalBitcoin Exchange network. The price did drop but it recovered. More exchanges are opening in many places around the world as well as ATMs. The risk is a lot more spread out than it used to be.

But you have to understand that MT Gox was, in all probability, engaging in what is the equivalent of fractional reserve banking. Once it comes out in the open that it wasn't the Bitcoin protocol that was at fault but rather the very same banking practice that is in wide spread use today throughout most of the world then people may realise how close the entire current fiat banking system is to the same fate as Mt Gox.

BungeeBones is a way to earn Bitcoin with your web traffic but I neither encourage nor discourage people from keeping their Bitcoin as a store of value. Anyone that wishes to can register at Bitpay.com and have their Bitcoin converted to .. ahum... Federal Reserve *(NOT)* Notes and have them deposited to their *bankster accounts* the very same day. Or, as an alternative to FRNNs there are more and more gold and silver dealers accepting Bitcoin every day.

----------

